# Ecological Print Fulfillment Service?



## tearsandmemory (Sep 10, 2009)

Does anyone know of a T-shirt fulfillment service who use environmentally friendly inks / print techniques and fairtrade and organic tees? Preferably one who delivers to Europe.

Thanks

Ian
Organic & Fair Trade T-shirts for music lovers


----------



## kendal (Jan 20, 2017)

I want to follow this, I'm looking for the same thing.


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

Curious about the "fairtrade" designation. It seems to be a concern with some European companies. Apparently the shirts should be sweat shop free, but what determines their origin and what is the qualifying proof? Your site is not functioning. Thought I might get some insight from it.


----------

